# Coyote German Shepherd Mix... what???



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

I asked a while ago for help guessing what breeds make up my gorgeous mut, Bella, but didn't get any responses. Now that I've been taking her to all of my obedience classes, people are driving me nuts asking what she is!! The only things people have said are coyote and german shepherd. lol So some guesses from you guys would be great!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

She is beautiful and she definitely looks to be part shepherd but I am not sure what else. How big is she? What breeds have ears like hers that would mix with a GS?


----------



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

She's not very tall. I'd say as tall as a pitbull and she's about 50 pounds. The only other dogs that I can think of with ears like that are too small to be bred with a shepherd. lol


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

I think she looks part Webster.


----------



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

winniec777 said:


> I think she looks part Webster.


I wish I knew what that breed looked like. Hehehe I'm ashamed :[


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

winniec777 said:


> I think she looks part Webster.


Haha I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

bellalola22 said:


> I wish I knew what that breed looked like. Hehehe I'm ashamed :[


A member here, Shaina, has a mutt with big ol' ears like that. His name is Webster.


----------



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

Tofu_pup said:


> A member here, Shaina, has a mutt with big ol' ears like that. His name is Webster.


That makes sense then. Hehe It's 4AM... my brain stopped working hours ago. >.<


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Here's Webster. He is also all about the ears!

http://www.dogforums.com/dog-pictures-forum/87843-real-men-wear-pink.html


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Shepherd/Ibizan hound?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Definitely part Webster! Definitely not part coyote! 

That's all I got.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

If the ears weren't so pointy and she was taller, I would say she was a shepherd/blood houndy. Those ears are something else, though!



Binkalette said:


> Ibizan hound?


Highly unlikely on that part, it's a very tight knit community. The ears are shaped differently and she would most likely be taller and more svelte than she is.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Looks like chihuahua and german shepherd. Super cute ^^


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Webster: Supersized!


----------



## Kaname1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Have you ever heard of the breed Pharaoh Hound? That's what I'm thinking...they've got those ears and bella's face reminds me of them as well.
Im going for Pharaoh Hound x German Shepherd. About the size the Pharaoh Hound stands between 21 to 25 inches I think. if this doesn't fit there must be something else in her as well lol.


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm with everyone else..German Shepherd and something.

He doesn't look at all like a Pharaoh Hound, even ignoring the fact that it would be highly doubtful that a not so common breed would be out producing mixed pups.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

I know what she is  shes part pretty and part beauty! <3


----------



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

stacey101 said:


> I know what she is  shes part pretty and part beauty! <3


Awww!!! This made my night. Hehehe

I'm thinking Pharaoh Hound is a really good guess... with shepherd, ofc. Thanks guys!


----------



## katielou (Apr 29, 2010)

I don't think pharoh at all doesn't look anything like one and they are very very rare.

I'm thinking there is.probably way more than 2 breeds in your dog.


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Mizuno said:


> Highly unlikely on that part, it's a very tight knit community. The ears are shaped differently and she would most likely be taller and more svelte than she is.


:suspicious: I dunno.. we had one at our shelter last year (very small, rural MN) She was picked up by a rescue, and they're usually pretty stingy about taking dogs outside of their chosen breed.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

I would say Shepherd/bully breed with a little sumtin sumtin. I have seen shepherds AND the occasional bully breed with airplane ears..lol. What really looks bully to me is the jawbone and the chest.

She's very pretty, regardless. 

I once had a client who just went ahead and made up a breed name for her crazy looking mix...it was just easier. lol


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Cracker said:


> I once had a client who just went ahead and made up a breed name for her crazy looking mix...it was just easier. lol


My Golden Ditzhund is offended by this remark.


----------



## bellalola22 (Aug 22, 2011)

I just thought pharaoh cause the ears in the pics that I've seen are incredibly similar. lol I'm honestly clueless. She's been a "spanish shepherd" since we got her, since that's where she was born. So I guess I'll just stick with that. Hehe


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Cracker said:


> I once had a client who just went ahead and made up a breed name for her crazy looking mix...it was just easier. lol





Shaina said:


> My Golden Ditzhund is offended by this remark.


So is my Black and White Waveherder.


I thought of Webster right away, too. LOL. He's famous!


----------

